# My two new! cameras  BOTH working



## JSER (Feb 17, 2012)

and a sample






and the next


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 17, 2012)

SWEET


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2012)

You probably have $1599 in cameras--at 1997 prices!!!!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

What am I looking at?​


----------



## compur (Feb 17, 2012)

^ You're looking at 2 digital cameras posted in an, eh hem, -- FILM photography forum.


----------

